# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  برق یا میکانیک؟؟؟

## A_1377ranjbar

سلام
میخواستم نظر دوستان رو در مورد دو رشته برق و میکانیک بپرسم! کدوم بهتره؟؟؟؟
رتبه خودم 46 منطقه 3

----------


## newpath

از چه لحاظ ؟ هر دوشون جذابن

----------


## A_1377ranjbar

> از چه لحاظ ؟ هر دوشون جذابن


از هر لحاظ.فرض کن خودتی! دلیلت رو هم بگو

----------


## artim

> سلام
> میخواستم نظر دوستان رو در مورد دو رشته برق و میکانیک بپرسم! کدوم بهتره؟؟؟؟
> رتبه خودم 46 منطقه 3



هر دو خوبن
مهم علاقه اشس

----------


## newpath

من مکانیکو انتخاب کردم زمان خودم .. بازار کار بهتر !!! سعی کن هر کدومو رفتی کارایه فنیم در کنارش یاد بگیری .. مثلا من که مکانیک خوندم اکثرا فکر میکنن باید تعمیرات ماشینم بلد باشم !!! واسه برقم برق کشی ساختمون فکر میکنن باید بلد باشی   :Yahoo (76):

----------


## newpath

> سلام
> میخواستم نظر دوستان رو در مورد دو رشته برق و میکانیک بپرسم! کدوم بهتره؟؟؟؟
> رتبه خودم 46 منطقه 3


چند کشور ؟ اهله کجایی ؟ فکر میکنم رتبه کشوریت با من یکی باشه من طرفا 400 شدم ! حتما شریفو تهرانو امیرکبیرو اول بزن اشتباه منو نکن که زدم اهواز

----------


## khaan

آینده کاری برق تضمین شده هست. مکانیک با شرایط اقتصادی و تولید و صنعت های دیگه خیلی رابطه مستقیم داره ولی برق همیشه باید در مملکت تولید و مصرف بشه. پیمانکارهای برق حالا حالا ها ضرر نمیکنن.

----------


## newpath

> آینده کاری برق تضمین شده هست. مکانیک با شرایط اقتصادی و تولید و صنعت های دیگه خیلی رابطه مستقیم داره ولی برق همیشه باید در مملکت تولید و مصرف بشه. پیمانکارهای برق حالا حالا ها ضرر نمیکنن.


میبخشید این حرفو از کجا میزنید ؟

----------


## Ultra

> آینده کاری برق تضمین شده هست. مکانیک با شرایط اقتصادی و تولید و صنعت های دیگه خیلی رابطه مستقیم داره ولی برق همیشه باید در مملکت تولید و مصرف بشه. پیمانکارهای برق حالا حالا ها ضرر نمیکنن.


حرف شما درسته ولی کشور درسال به چند مهندس برق احتیاج داره؟
چندتا فارغ التحصیل میشن؟

----------


## newpath

اکثرا کسایی که این حرفو میزنن اطلاعی در مورد این رشته ها ندارن !!! برق و مکانیک و همه اینا تویه کشور بازار کارشون مشخصه !! یا شرکت خصوصی یا بخش آموزشی یا شرکت نفت و وزارت نیرو چند نهاد دیگه .. که از این بین سهم مهندسی برق تویه استخدام کمتر از بقیس !! اصلا ربطش به تولید برق چیه  :Yahoo (76):  جالب اینجاست تویه نیروگاه برق مهندس مکانیک بیشتر از برق هست .. حتی مهندس شیمیم هست !!!

----------


## khaan

سال هاست که دارن میگن صنعت برق داره ورشکست میشه و شرکت ها دارن از بین میرن و ... 
با وجود اینکه بدهی دولت به این بخش داره افزایش پیدا میکنه ولی هر روز شرکت های خصوصی و دولتی بزرگتر و وسیعتر از دیروز میشن.
مصرف انرژی در ایارن بالاست چون بازده کمه. تا ابد هم همینطور خواهد بود. و تا ابد نیاز به تولید انرژی روز به روز بیشتر خواهد شد.
صنعت کشور بخوابه بازم بخش خانگی مصرفش به حدی هست که برای چرخوندن شرکت ها کافی باشه.

----------


## the END

از جملاتی که به ظاهر ساده ست به راحتی رد نشو...
علاقه بسیار مهمه... حتما در مورد اینکه در دانشگاه توی هر رشته چه مطالبی رو باید خوند و چه کارهای عملی رو باید انجام داد تحقیق کن...
من برق رو ترجیح میدم به خصوص گرایش الکترونیک...
بازار کار هم توی برق واسه گرایش قدرت توی لیسانس خوبه...و الکترونیک بیشتر توی فوق...
ولی باز هم علاقه مهمه...

----------


## HellishBoy

فقط برررررررررررررررررررررررر  رررررق !!! من از برق خوشم میاد چون علاقه دارم !!!! بازار کار خیلی مهم نیست ... مهمه !! ولی نه خیلی برو دنبال علاقت ....

----------


## ali880

بببین من خودم مکانیکم ولی به علاقه ات ربط داره اگر فیزیک سینماتیک و دینامیکو و ایستاتیکو میکشی مسائلشو بیا طرفای ما اگه عاشق مدار و قطعه و کنترل برق هستی برو برق ولی اینده کاری هر دو داغونه  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## newpath

من با وجود داشتن لیسانس مکانیک به برقم علاقه دارم ... واقعا رشته زیباییه مخصوصا تحلیل مدارش :Yahoo (8):

----------


## HellishBoy

> من با وجود داشتن لیسانس مکانیک به برقم علاقه دارم ... واقعا رشته زیباییه مخصوصا تحلیل مدارش



سلام شما کدوم دانشگاه هستید ؟!! روزانه ؟!!! میدونید گرایش های برق رو چرا برداشتن ؟!!! ممنون

----------


## SonaMi

> سلام شما کدوم دانشگاه هستید ؟!! روزانه ؟!!! میدونید گرایش های برق رو چرا برداشتن ؟!!! ممنون


تا جایی که من اطلاع دارم ، گرایش های برق رو دانشجویان از ترم 5 الی 6 به بعد انتخاب میکنند که دانشجو بر اساس علاقه خودش گرایش مدنظرش رو انتخاب کنه . ( بنظرم کار خوبیه ، دانشجو اول باید شرایط علاقمندی رو لمس کنه سپس انتخابش کنه ) 

در مورد سوال تاپیک :  برق رشته شلوغیه ، سال گذشته بود آمار 30-40 هزار نفری دانشجویان این رشته رو خوندم ، از طرفی هم بیشترین رشته انصرافی هم هست . چون واقعا خیلیا نمیکشن . ولی خودم بعد از علاقه دلایلی چون سهولت در اپلای ، توانایی  اختراع ،  جذب در نظام مهندسی ( تنها در گرایش قدرت ) ، توانایی ایجاد شرکت های خصوصی و ...
رشته بی نظیر برق رو با افتخار انتخاب کردم

----------


## HellishBoy

> تا جایی که من اطلاع دارم ، گرایش های برق رو دانشجویان از ترم 5 الی 6 به بعد انتخاب میکنند که دانشجو بر اساس علاقه خودش گرایش مدنظرش رو انتخاب کنه . ( بنظرم کار خوبیه ، دانشجو اول باید شرایط علاقمندی رو لمس کنه سپس انتخابش کنه ) 
> 
> در مورد سوال تاپیک :  برق رشته شلوغیه ، سال گذشته بود آمار 30-40 هزار نفری دانشجویان این رشته رو خوندم ، از طرفی هم بیشترین رشته انصرافی هم هست . چون واقعا خیلیا نمیکشن . ولی خودم بعد از علاقه دلایلی چون سهولت در اپلای ، توانایی  اختراع ،  جذب در نظام مهندسی ( تنها در گرایش قدرت ) ، توانایی ایجاد شرکت های خصوصی و ...
> رشته بی نظیر برق رو با افتخار انتخاب کردم



ببخشید میشه بگید کدوم  دانشگاه میخونید ؟!! روزاننه ؟!! راضی هستید از برق ؟!! شهر ما الکترونیک نداره !! فقط قدرت داره بنظرتون خوبه برم ؟!!

----------


## Eragon

> سلام
> میخواستم نظر دوستان رو در مورد دو رشته برق و میکانیک بپرسم! کدوم بهتره؟؟؟؟
> رتبه خودم 46 منطقه 3


داداش اولا مکانیک نه میکانیک دوما نگاه کن من با اینکه خودم همه رشته های اصلی کشور رو خوندم اما خودم به نتیجه نرسیدم کمل یه خلاصه بهت میگم ببین با کدومش راه میای... 
مکانیک مردونه تره نه اینکه اسمش کلا کارش معمولا شرکت ها تعمیرگاه های مجاز یا نیروگاه ها از مهندس مکانیک استفاده میکنند البته هرچی از لیسانس به طرف دکترا بری کار بدنیت سبکتر اما تحلیلی تر میشه یعنی ازت انتظار ساخت یک مثلا دستگاه هیدرواستاتیک دارند که طراحی کنید برای یک ساختمون 5 طبقه برای مقاومت یک زلزله اما این که گفتم یک مثال هست همچینین چیزی تو ایران کمه. البته مکانیک باید قدرت طراحی و خلاقیت داشته باشی. مکلا مکانیک رشته مادر هست از همه رشته ها بلد میشید از عمران تا برق و... . مکانیک شغل سبک مثل طراحی هم داره اما توی خارج زیاده اینجا من کم دیدم مثلا طراحی ارگونومی یک هدفون و ساخت یک مدل اولیه اون وظیفه این رشته هست اما تو ایران نیست متاسفانه. 
برق باید God تحلیل باشی واقعا خیلی تحلیله درسهایی که داره رو باید بتونی توی ذهنت تصور کنید و مدا سازی کنی.برق به نسبت رشته سبک تری هست الیته الکترونیک و مخابراتش اما کنترل و قدرتش شرکتی هست. دوتای اولی استقلال نسبیش باعث میشه که بتتونید یک شرکت تاسیس کنید با درآمئ از 1 میلیدون برای شروع تا چند میلیارد در توسعه شرکت اما رک بگم جنم و شجاعت میخواد کار هر کسی نیست. توی هر دتاش مهارت کامپیوتری لازمه اگر نداری باید یا کسب کنی یا دورش رو خط بکشی. مخصوصا تو برق. جدابیت برق زیاده. خلاقیت و استفاده درس از اجزا و ... حرف اول رو میزنه و برای خلق چیز های جدید باید همه چیز رو ترکیب کنی و متکی به دانشگاه نباشی
هر دو باید فیزیک و ریاضی عالی داشته باشی. در وصف این باید بگم سوال درس ترمودینامیک فقط دوتا هست با اجازه ماشین حساب های فوق مثل کلاس پد اما همه 12 یا 13 میگرن. کلاس پد یک ماشین حسابه اگر من ساحته بودمش پشتش مینوشتم فیثاغورس تو جیب بزارید!!!!
  من هنوز نتونستم تصمییم بگیرم.  امیدوارم سریع بتونی کارت رو بکنی چون وقت زیادی نمونده. تند نوشتم غلط داشت ببخشید.

----------


## newpath

> سلام شما کدوم دانشگاه هستید ؟!! روزانه ؟!!! میدونید گرایش های برق رو چرا برداشتن ؟!!! ممنون


از سال دوم انتخاب گرایش میکنید .. فقط قبلش برو سایت دانشگاه ببین گرایش مورد علاقتو قبلا داشته یا نه

----------

